# Most Wanted 2 Karosserie Prallschutz Pro



## TheGamerzZ (31. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Wie kriegt man bei der Karosserie den Prallschutz auf Pro?? Dann steht nähmlich "Entkomme 2 Crashs mit aktivierter Prallschutz-Karosserie". Wie soll man das denn machen?? Hab schon alles versucht... Komme nicht drauf xD


----------



## TheGamerzZ (31. Oktober 2012)

Hat da keiner ne Ahnung??


----------



## TheGamerzZ (31. Oktober 2012)

Komm schon Leute -.-'


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (6. November 2012)

keiner ne antwort?^^


----------



## kaepernickus (6. November 2012)

Ihr müsst bei Rennen Unfällen ausweichen, welche eure Konkurrenten vor euch verursachen.


----------

